# saving...



## Lenardo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi.
I just got my Droid Razr and I am not sure if that can be changed.

When I download additional files for any game, it saves in the internal space. Is there any way to change that so it saves in to the SD card


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

Download from where?


----------



## Lenardo (Oct 21, 2011)

For example. I download the app GTA 3. I open it and it says that additional files have to be download it to play the game. So when i download them it saves them in to the internal hard drive.

When i had my Droid x and when I download it additional files for any game, it always saved it on to the sd card.

Is there any way to change that setting in the Droid Razr.


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know if you can save it to the SD card but you can move it afterwards with Apps2sd.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Lenardo (Oct 21, 2011)

a ok thx


----------

